# Hemangiosarcoma in 11 year old golden



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry you and your girl are going thru this. From what I've read Yunnan Baiyo is used to stop bleeds. Several people on here have used it, had it on hand for their hemangio dogs. I'm sure they'll post and let you know.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for the grim diagnosis, bumping this up for others who've been through this. Wishing you many more memorable memories!


----------



## Puni Mama (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you for your wishes. We are just making the most of every day -- no surgery and no chemo given her age and the spread of the disease. We want to keep her as comfortable as possible so I have begun giving her Yunnan Baiyao but wanted to hear from others if they thought it had helped them. During her good days she is just her old self......


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

we used it during the last day of our Barkley's hemangio fight and to my surprise it stopped his nosebleeding. There are a few threads on it in the cancer forum here if you do a search.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your girl, I don't have any knowledge on this subject, but will say a prayer for you. Sending you our very best wishes.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I know how difficult it is. I'm praying you will get some quality time and she will be comfortable. Many of us have gone through this and are here to support you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Puni Mama (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks all....and thanks Dallas Gold for the lead -- I will look for the thread in the cancer forum. Dallas Gold, I also have a two year old golden boy called Yogi! Great to see your Yogi's pictures.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Puni Mama said:


> Thanks all....and thanks Dallas Gold for the lead -- I will look for the thread in the cancer forum. Dallas Gold, I also have a two year old golden boy called Yogi! Great to see your Yogi's pictures.


Wow, another Yogi boy! I hope you have success if you try the Yunnan. Prayers and good wishes to your 11 year old Girl.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry to read about this tragic diagnosis of your girl! Keeping you both in our thoughts for more sweet time.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. I've lost a golden to this horrible cancer.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the diagnosis. I have no experience with hemangio, but I do with cancer. All I can say is, spend as much time as you can with your dear girl, and take lots of pictures. You will treasure those final photos. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. Your situation sounds very familiar. It is hard but there are plenty of loving times to enjoy before you will have to stay your farewells. 
We used YB. It was great to have the red emergency pill it comes with for when we thought she was having a bleed. For regular protection we used two in the morning and two at night. I was so glad that we knew about it.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this.
Bear was on YB for hemangio
2 in the am and 2 in the pm.
In the very middle of the blister back is a small dent, inside here is a red pill to use if you vet have an active bleed.


----------



## Puni Mama (Mar 16, 2013)

This is such a deadly, fast spreading disease -- she is late stage within a few months!! We are taking each day as it comes and just enjoying her and spoiling her and loving her. She is getting her very favorite thing -- chicken livers!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry to read you have to deal with this EVIL disease. We have lost 3 dogs to hemangiosarcoma over the last 20 years. It seems to never give early symptoms so we are left with shock and the short time we have left with our precious angels. Bless you and you sweet girl. You are among those who understand your pain.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Puni Mama said:


> This is such a deadly, fast spreading disease -- she is late stage within a few months!! We are taking each day as it comes and just enjoying her and spoiling her and loving her. She is getting her very favorite thing -- chicken livers!!


I had always planned to take some time off so I could be with Tesia full time before she died. I had been told 2-6 months. I was thinking, April, May. But she suddenly got so sick so fast, and she was gone too soon. If you are able, I would highly recommend taking some time off, just to be with her. You will treasure those days. And yes, spoil away. Whatever she will eat - extra cookies, whatever. And lots of extra love.

My heart goes out to you. I hope today is a good day.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for this diagnosis. I lost my Savanah less that 24 hours from the onset of symptoms. She was _not_ in pain, just very weak. I was so thankful for that. It's a horrible disease that moves so very fast. Keep those chicken livers coming and spoil her rotten, which I'm sure you're doing.


----------



## Puni Mama (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for all your thoughts. We are also giving her YB two in the morning and two at night and saving the red pill for a bleed. She was diagnosed last Tuesday and we were told she could go any day but we have had one good week with her for which we are so thankful. Started her on pumpkin and sweet potatoes since yesterday since it is good for the spleen and she likes it. Continuing the chicken livers and sardines. Taking each day as it comes and spending a lot of time holding and hugging her.


----------



## Flipside (Mar 27, 2013)

Puni Mama said:


> My 11 year old just got diagnosed with late stage hemangiosarcoma. She has it on her spleen and her heart. Vet has said we have a couple of weeks at best. I have heard about Yunnann Baiyo helping to provide some comfort for this disease. Has anybody used it and in what dosage did you give it?


 
So sorry to read about another hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. We just lost our Pomeranian, Rusty, last month to Hemangiosarcoma, just one week after his 10 month (313 day) survival mark. We miss him terribly but I still want to continue to recommend the supplement Curcumin. I'm certain that the supplement extended his life...he had 10 fabulous months after his spleen/tumor were removed--lots of energy/appetite...no indications whatsoever that he had cancer during that time. Over 400 research articles have been written regarding the benefits of Curcumin. Research and see for yourself...here's an article to get started: http://www.dogcancerblog.com/spice-of-life-curcumin-and-dog-cancer/. Best wishes...


----------



## Puni Mama (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for your good wishes and advice. It has been a while since I wrote an update. We are now entering our fourth week since Pia got diagnosed with this terrible disease (March 12th) and we are on our 87th day since the first tumor bled (January 6th). So each day is just a gift at this point. My sweet girl has become weaker and has some really bad days when we begin thinking that we have to bring her to the vet to say goodbye to her but then she rallies and has several really good days with high engagement, several short walks a day, trying to carry several tennis balls in her mouth, sleeping under our desks, begging for food etc. She has become weaker now and we can see the end looming but want to enjoy every day that we have her with us.

On some days her breathing is uneven and labored and other days she does just fine. Specifically, she seems to have an hour of difficult breathing each night but then it goes away and she sleeps deeply through the rest of the night. 

She is currently on four YB pills a day and on the Coriolus Versicolor mushroom that has been found to have promise. Other than that we are just trying to keep her nourished and loved. She is eating less and less so we are getting creative -- rotisserie chicken, home cooked chicken, a little beef liver dog food, some veggies through pureed baby food, some soft boiled eggs, some Pedialyte are all that she will eat and sometimes she spits these out as well. 

Any advice on what your dogs were eating during the late stage?


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Not eating in the late stages is common so now is the time to throw the diet out the window and enjoy her fully. 

It sounds like you are on the right track. We found that our girl needed different textures. Something would be ok in the morning but not later that night. Not seeing her not eat was heartbreaking and it took so much of our energy shopping and cooking only to find it go to waste so my heart goes out to you. I never thought that she would turn her nose up at BBQ chicken We had the best success with variety packs of small sachet dog food for fussy eaters. Green tripe is also supposed to be great.

Does she have diarrhea? Antibiotics helped us along with her interest in food.

Good luck, the road is rough but they are so worth it.


----------



## Puni Mama (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks Doug. So helpful to know that your girl went through this as well. I do feel like I am constantly strategizing about her food 

She has begun to get a bad stomach today for the first time -- went out several time and also threw up her mid morning food. She has been fine since then so I am keeping my fingers crossed. She is eating little enough that I want her to get all the nourishment she can get. What antibiotic did you give for the diarrhea?


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Just the standard antibiotic - Clavulox.
When not on antibiotics you can use probiotics to strengthen the digestive system.

It has been two months since I stood in your shoes. At the time we fought tooth and nail to try to make our girl happy and comfortable. We grew incredibly close. I did it gladly. It is only now that I look back that I can see how hard it really was. We lived in a surreal state of being and in a way we still do. My heart goes out to you. It is so hard to see a golden off their food

Here is a quote from my cancer/hermangio thread:
Dogs with cancer can get stomach bugs as they do not have the immunity to fight them off. Diarrhea is a big issue which can cause discomfort. You could try roast chicken, roast pumpkin and rice along with probiotics. However I wish that I had gone to the vet earlier to get antibiotics. You can also try antacid from the vet if a lack of appetite or burping develops. During these bouts Tia was off her food. The advice about not underestimating the value of hand feeding and also catching food (if your dog does this) was very helpful. At first we tried different cans of food, raw food, roast chicken, BBQ chicken, roast beef, treats, fillet steak, meat patties, toast and even McDonald's. All were successful until she got used to them and needed something different.

GOOD LUCK!! May the road be as smooth as it can be for you all.
:')


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So sorry you got the diagnosis. I know firsthand how devastating the news about cancer can be. We'll keep you and your girl in our thoughts and prayers. 

I came across this article the other day. The dogs they talk about in the first link (U Penn study) had it in their spleens like your girl. 

Study by U Penn - I’m-Yunity | DoggyMom.com

http://www.imyunityfordogs.com


----------



## Puni Mama (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks to you both, Doug and dborgers. Doug, we have been hand feeding her everything now -- we too do it gladly and with so much love for her. Her good days become our good days and her bad days are devastating to us -- as long as she has the will to be with us we are in this fight with her. But it is hard and I know exactly the haze like condition you mention.....I will ask her vet about an antacid and an antibiotic -- I have been giving her a probiotic everyday though. 

And DBorgers, I read that article as well and so have been giving my girl mushrooms along with her Yunnan Baiyao everyday. We have made it to 88 days since the first bleed, without removing the spleen and without chemo, so something must be working. I like to think it is a lot of love and a little magic that is keeping her going.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry that your fubaby has this diagnosis. We lost our boy last July to hemangio - it's so unfair! Spend every free moment you can with her. Love on her, spoil her- I know you're already doing that. Goldens are so stoic-they never really show us that they are in pain. Thinking of you as you make this journey with your girl.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Puni Mama (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks Fozziesmom. We are spending all our time with her and just taking it one day at a time. How long did you know about the disease before you lost your Fozzie?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Fozzie started turning his nose up at food in late May last year, and he was gone by July 14th. He went to the Bridge on his own...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puni*

Puni

I am so very sorry for your girl's diagnosis. Just love her and take lots of pictures of her. Whatever she wants to eat, let her eat it.


----------



## Puni Mama (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes, she is eating whatever she wants and she is only eating it by hand -- no more eating from her bowl or plate 

Today she had turkey breast for breakfast and will now eat chicken and apple sausages and an egg and then some rotisserie chicken in the late afternoon. We are doing a few small meals through the day rather than the usual two big meals and keeping the variety going so she has something new and different since we never know what she will eat on any given day.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry for this sad journey that you are on with your beloved Pia. It is so heartbreaking to watch them decline. Keeping you and sweet Pia in our thoughts that she has more time that is free of pain.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

No advice just prayers.


----------



## Puni Mama (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts, folks. My baby girl is having a hard time today -- hasn't eaten much and has wretched up a little bile several times today. Feeding her has been getting more and more difficult this week -- she turns away from most things and then will eat something she had turned down just a half hour ago. She is on Pepcid for a sour stomach but I think the random combination of foods has really upset her stomach. This evening I fed her a little plain rice with boiled chicken mixed with Pedialyte and she has kept that down for a few hours now. Will probably keep her on this for another day or two to let her stomach settle down. I hope she comes out of this stomach thing though -- given that she is past three months since her first tumor bleed I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop......


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

so sorry to hear this. My SIL's lab is battling the same. Not sure what stage it is and she is doing some experimental injections for 8 weeks at about 800 an injection. So far so good, but I believe it is in earlier stage.
May I ask what age you got your girl spayed?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry that you and your girl are going through this. For a thread full of information and ideas, not to mention a splendid love story, here's one of our best: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...or-center/99786-oh-toby-doesnt-look-good.html.

Remember that vitamin B-12 injections can help to stimulate appetite. Also remember that foods that are stinky to us can be heaven for dog...sardines come to mind, as does green tripe. For my fur people when they are ailing, nothing quite equals scrambled eggs from my fingertips.

Hold her close, take a million photos, cut some locks of her fur to cherish, do something to make her happy every single day (besides her sheer joy in being with you), and know that we are here and we care.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

My heart aches for you  I know that awful feeling all too well.
At least she is eating the rice and chicken.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puni*



Puni Mama said:


> Thanks for your thoughts, folks. My baby girl is having a hard time today -- hasn't eaten much and has wretched up a little bile several times today. Feeding her has been getting more and more difficult this week -- she turns away from most things and then will eat something she had turned down just a half hour ago. She is on Pepcid for a sour stomach but I think the random combination of foods has really upset her stomach. This evening I fed her a little plain rice with boiled chicken mixed with Pedialyte and she has kept that down for a few hours now. Will probably keep her on this for another day or two to let her stomach settle down. I hope she comes out of this stomach thing though -- given that she is past three months since her first tumor bleed I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop......


Puni

I am so very sorry to hear she is having a hard time-she is in my prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Puni Mama said:


> Thanks for your thoughts, folks. My baby girl is having a hard time today -- hasn't eaten much and has wretched up a little bile several times today. Feeding her has been getting more and more difficult this week -- she turns away from most things and then will eat something she had turned down just a half hour ago. She is on Pepcid for a sour stomach but I think the random combination of foods has really upset her stomach. This evening I fed her a little plain rice with boiled chicken mixed with Pedialyte and she has kept that down for a few hours now. Will probably keep her on this for another day or two to let her stomach settle down. I hope she comes out of this stomach thing though -- given that she is past three months since her first tumor bleed I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop......


The not eating can be so hard. My heart goes out to you. When Tesia got very sick and had a hard time eating, it was all I could think and worry about. Hand feeding helped at times - little small bites, given by hand. Wet food helped, warmed ever so slightly in the microwave. I tried various brands and flavours and zeroed in on her favourites. Other foods that worked at various times:

Liverwurst - easy to give by hand, and easy for her to lick off my fingers.
Tuna - Tee loved tuna - but it gave her diarrhea. Maybe worth a try.
Cooked ground beef
Boiled chicken mixed with plain yogurt and plain rice
Boiled chicken alone
Peanut butter - most dogs love it. Tesia hated it. 
Oh - cheese! Cheese was good. Very mild cheddar. 

And of course, wet dog food by hand, and cookies. The Hill's a/d food was very good during her recovery from surgery - it's a highly concentrated soft food you can get from your vet. Power pack of calories that you can mix with other foods - or just give by hand. The oncologist nurse baked some soft cookies that she gave us - Tesia loved them. I can give you the recipe if you'd like. They seriously kept Tesia going during one of her hardest tummy weeks. 

I hope your girl gets her appetite back.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Many of us on here know all too well how hard it is when we know they are declining and they won't eat. My heart goes out to you..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puni*

I knew my Smooch was very sick when she didn't want to eat.
Praying for your girl.


----------



## Puni Mama (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks all -- your thoughts and prayers are so comforting. Yesterday Pia was doing quite badly -- not eating and retching every couple of hours. I blended together plain white rice and boiled chicken with Pedialyte and fed her small amounts with a spoon several times a day. Today she was much better and has eaten a bowl full of her "porridge" plus some treats. So I think her stomach may be settling down and her hunger coming back a little. I am going to feed her the same "porridge" tomorrow -- giving her stomach another day of healing before re-introducing some of the foods back into her diet. We have also ordered some of the concentrated calorie foods for bad days when she is feeling anti-food.

Tesia's mom -- thanks for your suggestions. I have tried some of them and will get the Hill's food this week. I would love to get the recipe for those soft cookies - I will try them with the hope that she will love them as well.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Puni Mama said:


> Tesia's mom -- thanks for your suggestions. I have tried some of them and will get the Hill's food this week. I would love to get the recipe for those soft cookies - I will try them with the hope that she will love them as well.


They are very simple. And the best thing is that they are soft - and they smell very appealing because of the garlic powder and the cheese. You might just want to try one, too. I hope Pia likes them!



Preheat oven to 400F.

3 cups whole wheat flour

1/8 tsp garlic powder

1/2 cup vegetable oil

1 egg

1 cup milk

1/2 cup shredded cheese.

1. Combine flour and garlic powder in a large bowl.

2. Beat the egg.

3. Make a well in the flour mixture, and gradually stir in the oil, the beaten egg, and the milk.

4. Knead on a floured surface about 3-4 minutes.

5. Roll them out to about 1/2 inch thickness.

6. Sprinkle the cheese over the dough and lightly roll into the surface.

7. Cut with a cookie cutter, and bake on a greased cookie sheet for 25 minutes. Cool on a rack, and store at room temp in a container with a loose fitting lid. I just kept mine in a plastic bag.


----------

